# Just Wanted to Say Thanks...



## Professor (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi,

I made this account today to start a thread and thank the active posters on this site.

I am 29 and a little over a year ago I found my wife was having an EA with a co-worker. It had gone on for 6 months and when I found the correspondence I was a shadow of the man I knew that I was. I hoped finding said evidence would have it stop, but I found further messages months later. Needless to say, it It did not go well. I moved out of the apartment we shared so as to continue my job (I am a teacher and wanted to finish the school year before leaving the country to move back to the country I was born and raised). I am now back in my native country and I am in the process of getting my paperwork sorted to work in the new city I now call home. 

I read a great deal on this site when this was all going on and I wanted to say it helped a great deal. I am by nature quite a confident person and after the embarrassment I felt from my wife having this relationship it was tough. Other people who have dealt or are dealing with similar experiences helped reinforce what I knew deep down, this was not my fault, it was hers. You have no idea how great that was. Interestingly enough, during the time we were separated and into the present day my ex has come out of the fog and apologized numerous times. She says she is ashamed and mortified at how she acted. That helps a great deal too. I know I am becoming the person I once was and I would like to believe I am a few more steps away from being who I once was. I greatly look forward to that day. 

Thank you to all the people who frequent this site and especially to those who seem to be in every thread posting advice, concern, and most importantly, support. You are doing a great service to countless people. Thank you.

All the best
Professor


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

I wish you success in all your endeavors professor. Take care.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

I would like to thank them too.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

It's nice to know that even though not everyone registers and posts, that there are still quite a few people that lurk and learn and gain knowledge from just reading the threads and peoples' experiences.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

I can only speak for myself, but I imagine that many of the "regulars" here echo my sentiment and share my motivation to continue to "give back". That's my thanks. 

Finding this place, opened my eyes and helped me to cope through a very difficult period in my life. The wisdom I gained was invaluable in my journey. I only hope to pay it forward.

Glad to hear that your doing well.


----------



## brokenfool (Sep 23, 2011)

Professor,

I was like you, your note inspired me to stop "lurking" and get support.

Thanks.


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I imagine that many of the "regulars" here echo my sentiment and share my motivation to continue to "give back". That's my thanks.
> 
> Finding this place, opened my eyes and helped me to cope through a very difficult period in my life. The wisdom I gained was invaluable in my journey. I only hope to pay it forward.
> 
> Glad to hear that your doing well.



Ditto


----------

